# Magnétoscope Numérique FREE



## durandale21 (30 Août 2006)

Salut à tous!!!
Bon la bonne nouvelle arrive avec la rentrée, Free propose ENFIN! le magnétoscope numérique à partir du 4 Septembre....
Vu que la comunauté mac n'a jamais été oublié par Free, je pense que ceux qui y sont abonnés seront heureux de savoir qu'on pourra desormais se faire plaisir, conserver ces videos, musique etc...
voilà le lien pour les détails...

http://iliad.fr/presse/2006/CP_300806.pdf


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

Pr&#233;cision : fonctionnalit&#233; accessible aux possesseurs de Freebox HD uniquement.


----------



## durandale21 (30 Août 2006)

De plus j'imagine qu'il y aura des blocages pour l'enregistrement de la VOD.
Ce qui n'est pas un scandale.... on en vient a rever de la possibilité de connecter un disque dur externe (en firewire si possible) pour augmenter la capacité de stockage (car y'a aussi un nouveau média-center)... car 40 Go c'est bien quand meme mais..


----------



## da capo (30 Août 2006)

On ne vient surtout &#224; r&#233;ver comme moi qui n'ai pas migr&#233; vers la Freebox HD d'un d&#233;bridage de la prise sata de ma freebox pour atteindre le m&#234;me type de fonctionnalit&#233;s.

Mais, bon, pour ce que je regarde la tv, cela ne me manque pas en fait


----------



## fpoil (30 Août 2006)

encore faudrait-il que la freebox hd soit livrée ! 

commandée le 21 avril et toujours rien.... mieux lorsque je vais sur ma console free, je peux en commander une nouvelle 

recommencer depuis le début en espèrant l'avoir pour noël ?

j'oubliais que le 18ème c'est loin très loin


----------



## abeerzen (5 Septembre 2006)

mise &#224; jour des serveurs free dans la nuit. Ce matin je met ma Freebox HD &#224; jour et &#231;a marche  !!! Ca marche m&#234;me tr&#232;s bien &#224; priori, la gestion du direct marche parfaitement. Il ya aussi possibilit&#233; d'activer un serveur ftp sur la box afin de s' en servir comme disque de stockage multim&#233;dia. Pour ce qui est de l'espace disque, la box annonce 27h d'enregistrement (pour les 40 Go) ce qui me semble pas mal


----------



## kertruc (5 Septembre 2006)

Moi, j'arrive pas &#224; acc&#233;der au serveur ftp...
Tu fais comment ?


----------



## freepda (5 Septembre 2006)

Pour moi tous fonctionne correctement. Je passe pars captain FTP pour me connecter au disque de la freebox, le mot de passe par défaut est freebox.

Par contre, est-que je peux passer par le finder pour accéder directement au disque de la freebox ? comme pour mon Idisk ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Septembre 2006)

c'est bon &#231;a des petits feedback...
bon, le mieux serait de savoir ce que l'on veut tous:
peut-on recuperer les enregistrements dans son mac pour les graver en dvd?

&#224; vous de nous dire...

(d'o&#249; l'id&#233;e que tu decris au dessus?)

sinon, sur "mon compte" sur "free.fr", je ne trouve pas le lien pour la commander...HELP


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Septembre 2006)

Pendant ce temps, sur *FREENEWS* :

*et hop, les test:*

http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=3765

*dommage :*

"Sous titres:
Fichiers de sous-titres .SRT : ne fonctionnent pas
Sur un PC, VLC autod&#233;tecte les fichiers de sous-titres portant le m&#234;me nom que le fichier vid&#233;o s'il est situ&#233; dans le m&#234;me dossier. La FreeboxHD ne supporte pas (encore ?) cette fonctionnalit&#233;."

*youpi, en images :*

http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=3764


----------



## kertruc (6 Septembre 2006)

Bon, apr&#232;s de multiples reboot, le ftp fonctionne enfin... je vais faire des tests...
Mais c'est vraiment cool, sauf pour les sous-titres...


----------



## miaou (6 Septembre 2006)

freepda a dit:


> Pour moi tous fonctionne correctement. Je passe pars captain FTP pour me connecter au disque de la freebox, le mot de passe par défaut est freebox.
> 
> Par contre, est-que je peux passer par le finder pour accéder directement au disque de la freebox ? comme pour mon Idisk ?
> 
> merci pour votre aide



oui tu peux par les menus du finder 

aller/se connecter au serveur / 

"ftp://freebox@hd1.freebox.fr" 

et tu tape ton mot de passe
mais en lecture seulement...  si qq savait comment avoir l'écriture  ce serait sympa

j'ai essaye aussi Captain,transmit , fecth
par contre j'ai du mal avec rbrowser et cyberducck


----------



## cobra34 (8 Septembre 2006)

meme probleme, mais meme avec le finder impossible d'acceder au fonction FTP
j'ai regardé dans pas mal de forum, mais pourtant ca a l'air de fonctionner..
je suis en 10.4.7 en wifi, en avec mode routeur freebox activé, mais en ip fixe (192.168.2.50)
j'ai essayé avec le finder et avec captain ftp, fetch, cyberduck et rbrowser...
j'ai une reponse du ping positive vers le ftp de la freebox (pas de firefall activé ni filtrage)
merci de votre aide


----------



## billboc (10 Septembre 2006)

même soucis que cobra34


----------



## Luke58 (10 Septembre 2006)

Ca a été dit récemment sur ce forum je crois :
Pour accéder au FTP de la Freebox, il faut configurer la connexion en mode FTP actif (par défaut c'est en passif) et ça marche.


----------



## cobra34 (10 Septembre 2006)

la reponse etait devant moi.. 
il suffit juste de rebooter la freebox une fois avoir fait l'activation
de la fonction FTP

c'est tout
ca marche sans problemes avec tous les soft de FTP (a part cyber duck)


----------



## MortyBlake (10 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

Effectivement aucun souci avec Captain FTP.

Si les fichiers enregistrés sont immédiatement lisibles sur mon Mac, quelqu'un connait-il les formats Vidéo, Audio et Photo lisibles une fois téléchargés sur la Freebox ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## cobra34 (10 Septembre 2006)

dixit free :

lecteur vid&#233;o pour les fichiers qui sont sur le disque dur, pour l'instant les formats support&#233;s sont le MPEG-2 TS (.ts) et les AVI (.avi, .divx, .xvid). D'autres formats seront support&#233;s par la suite.

il n'est pas encore question de photos ou d'audio...


----------



## nikolo (11 Septembre 2006)

Il semblerait que c'est pour plus tard dixit certaines infos emises par free...


----------



## MortyBlake (11 Septembre 2006)

cobra34 a dit:


> dixit free :
> 
> lecteur vidéo pour les fichiers qui sont sur le disque dur, pour l'instant les formats supportés sont le MPEG-2 TS (.ts) et les AVI (.avi, .divx, .xvid). D'autres formats seront supportés par la suite.
> 
> il n'est pas encore question de photos ou d'audio...




Merci des réponses mais tous les .avi ne marche pas, de même que tous les .dvx

Quand aux phtos et sons, c'est sur la page de présentation de Free, d'où ma question, donc probablement pour une évolution prochaine.


----------



## miaou (11 Septembre 2006)

et il y a aussi le fait qu'on ne puisse pas  downloader sur l'ordi  les gros fichiers ( > 2 GO )

http://bugs.freeplayer.org/task/598

ce sera paraît-il résolu au prochain firmware .......


----------



## pourquoipas4 (17 Septembre 2006)

MortyBlake a dit:


> Merci des réponses mais tous les .avi ne marche pas, de même que tous les .dvx
> 
> Quand aux phtos et sons, c'est sur la page de présentation de Free, d'où ma question, donc probablement pour une évolution prochaine.
> 
> ...


----------



## nikolo (17 Septembre 2006)

oui comme cela le nom s'affiche correctement &#224; l'ecran et sur la boitier HD de la tele.


----------

